# Telephoto landscapes / seascapes



## andersde (Feb 1, 2015)

Share any landscapes / seascapes taken with telephoto lenses. Here's one taken with the canon 70-300mm L, really like this lens for landscapes.



Pigeon house towers by andersde, on Flickr


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 1, 2015)

I like my 70-200 for landscapes as well. I'll usually take a few photos and stitch them together in a panorama like these:



PotashCanyonPanorama2 by yorgasor, on Flickr



Shadows Across the Lake by yorgasor, on Flickr



Utah Valley Panorama by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## andersde (Feb 1, 2015)

Nice shots yorgasor.


----------



## Click (Feb 1, 2015)

Great shots, yorgasor. Well done.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi yorgasor. 
Three great shots all nicely stitched together, but I really like this one. Really eye catching. Thanks for sharing. 

Cheers, Graham. 



yorgasor said:


> I like my 70-200 for landscapes as well. I'll usually take a few photos and stitch them together in a panorama like these:
> 
> 
> 
> Utah Valley Panorama by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 2, 2015)

This is one of those fantastic shots that teaches you a very important lesson: Never leave your IS on when doing long exposures on your tripod. This photo looks amazing at smaller sizes, but it was truly meant to be blown up for a huge panorama on the wall. But if you zoom in to something just a few sizes larger, you'll see all those nice light pinpoints are actually V's, compliments of Canon's fancy IS. *sigh*.



 Valvebounce said:


> Hi yorgasor.
> Three great shots all nicely stitched together, but I really like this one. Really eye catching. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi yorgasor. 
Yes been there done that, took way too many shots before I realised all the lights looked like , commas all having a curved tail! 

I did follow the link and look at the Flickr version, didn't go for anything other than the page linked to, still looked good. 

Cheers, Graham. 



yorgasor said:


> This is one of those fantastic shots that teaches you a very important lesson: Never leave your IS on when doing long exposures on your tripod. This photo looks amazing at smaller sizes, but it was truly meant to be blown up for a huge panorama on the wall. But if you zoom in to something just a few sizes larger, you'll see all those nice light pinpoints are actually V's, compliments of Canon's fancy IS. *sigh*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 3, 2015)

Some far-away hills and interesting cloud formations, taken when I was in Norway a while back. Manual blend of two different exposures.




Untitled by colin|whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## sleepnever (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't yet have a telephoto lens of my own for landscape shots. As everyone posts their shots, could you please post which lens you used and why you like it for landscapes vs anything else you may have tried?


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2015)

Seashore. Shot with Canon 70-300 L. The lens has a very useful focal range, excellent image quality and makes a good landscape lens for some types of shot. My primary landscape / seascape lens, though, is the new Canon 16-35 f/4.


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2015)

70-300 L again


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2015)

Another rocky seashore shot. Not a crop from the former posting.


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2015)

Another distance sailboat shot. Again the 70-300 L.


----------



## dpc (Feb 16, 2015)

70-300 L


----------



## another_mikey (Feb 17, 2015)

Here is one with the 70-300 L IS:


----------



## Click (Feb 17, 2015)

another_mikey said:


> Here is one with the 70-300 L IS:





Very nice first post. Welcome to CR.


----------



## SwnSng (Feb 23, 2015)

Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2015)

Nicely done, SwnSng.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 23, 2015)

.
Specs:
EOS M
70-200 @ f/4.0
ISO 800
1/1600 sec
172mm (270 equiv)

Nice thing about this is it allowed me to take an apparent blizzard image without even going outside. I just opened the front door, stuck the lens barrel out and snapped...


----------



## Ardan (Feb 23, 2015)

Sunrise landscape seen from Bromo Volcano in Indonesia.

5D mk iii, 70-200 f4 L IS @ 200mm, ISO 200, 1/320, f/8.


----------



## Click (Feb 23, 2015)

Ardan said:


> Sunrise landscape seen from Bromo Volcano in Indonesia.
> 
> 5D mk iii, 70-200 f4 L IS @ 200mm, ISO 200, 1/320, f/8.



Lovely shot. Well done.


----------



## Northbird (Feb 23, 2015)

Mt. Rainier National Park; 70-200 2.8 II w/1.4X; F/4, ISO 400, 1/2000.




Mt. Rainier National Park by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## andersde (Feb 23, 2015)

Click said:


> Ardan said:
> 
> 
> > Sunrise landscape seen from Bromo Volcano in Indonesia.
> ...



+1 Great shot Ardan.


----------



## climber (Feb 23, 2015)

200 mm


----------



## RobertG. (Feb 24, 2015)

Taken with the EF 70-300mm L at 214mm


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2015)

climber said:


> 200 mm




Beautiful shot, climber. Well done.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2015)

RobertG. said:


> Taken with the EF 70-300mm L at 214mm



Lovely light. Nicely done Robert.


----------



## climber (Feb 24, 2015)

Click said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > 200 mm
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Mar 2, 2015)

Sunset, Canon 5d mkii tamron 150-600mm at 600mm



IMG_2981 by Andy Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## JoeKerslake (Mar 2, 2015)

What's the benefit of using a longer focal length for landscape shots? I've heard some say it condenses the background, which I can see on some of these images. But is that only achievable with a telephoto?


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi Joe. 
You might like to have a look at this posting by Macguyver. A well written article on this topic. 
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19685.0

Cheers, Graham. 



JoeKerslake said:


> What's the benefit of using a longer focal length for landscape shots? I've heard some say it condenses the background, which I can see on some of these images. But is that only achievable with a telephoto?


----------



## RobertG. (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm not sure if this tiny landscape fits into this thread. It's more a conceptional than a landscape shot in my opinion. It was taken with the EF 70-300mm L at 252mm. Critics are welcome.





"Survivor"


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Robert. 
I like it, it certainly looks landscapeish to me and it was taken with a lens in the telephoto range, but then my opinion is....well an opinion! 
What was it surviving? 

Cheers, Graham. 



RobertG. said:


> I'm not sure if this tiny landscape fits into this thread. It's more a conceptional than a landscape shot in my opinion. It was taken with the EF 70-300mm L at 252mm. Critics are welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RobertG. (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Graham, Thanks for the critique. Such opinions are what I'm looking for. This tiny pine tree survived the winter and dry surroundings. It was taken last year in spring.


----------



## JoeKerslake (Mar 3, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Joe.
> You might like to have a look at this posting by Macguyver. A well written article on this topic.
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19685.0
> 
> ...



Cheers for that!

Another reason for me to invest in that 70-200mm ii!


----------



## NancyP (Mar 26, 2015)

I like macro landscapes too.


----------



## Jeevz (Mar 26, 2015)

I love telephoto landscapes 

Sadly I recently had to sell my 400mm and the only telephoto I have left is 100mm

But this is a shot from last year when I had the 400



Dune by Sanjeev Deo, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 27, 2015)

Jeevz said:


> I love telephoto landscapes
> 
> Sadly I recently had to sell my 400mm and the only telephoto I have left is 100mm
> 
> But this is a shot from last year when I had the 400




Great shot. Well done.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 27, 2015)

5D3 + 85mm f/1.2



https://flic.kr/p/rtYahG


----------



## AlexB (Mar 27, 2015)

Jeevz said:


> I love telephoto landscapes
> 
> Sadly I recently had to sell my 400mm and the only telephoto I have left is 100mm
> 
> ...



Simply gorgeous!


----------



## sleepnever (Mar 31, 2015)

Jeevz said:


> I love telephoto landscapes
> 
> Sadly I recently had to sell my 400mm and the only telephoto I have left is 100mm
> 
> ...



This is awesome. I'm staring at this trying to figure out how big those trees are in relation to the sand mountain behind it, and what that thing looks like in all of its glory. Great picture.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 31, 2015)

I've posted most of these elsewhere, but since this thread exists...

EDIT: Just saw Graham's post above - thanks, Graham, and that's the primary reason to use a telephoto for landscapes, outside of distance, of course. In the tree shot below in particular, it makes the forest look much denser than it actually is - and a wide angle with a similar field of view would make the trees seem sparse and very wide apart.

300mm:
















70-200mm @142mm:





@140mm:





@121mm:





@265mm:


----------



## MrFotoFool (Apr 1, 2015)

Great idea for a thread! I use telephoto for landscapes much more than standard or wide angle. I just got home from photographing sunset at the most popular overlook near my home of Tucson, Arizona (Gates Pass overlook in Tucson Mountain Park). This is with the 70-200 2_8 (non IS), Sigma circular polarizer, 5D3 on mirror lockup.


----------



## Click (Apr 1, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I've posted most of these elsewhere, but since this thread exists...





Lovely. Beautiful series, mackguyver.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 1, 2015)

Click said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I've posted most of these elsewhere, but since this thread exists...
> ...



+1


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 1, 2015)

Click & Dylan, thank you for your posts! I don't shoot these shots a lot, but they are fun to experiment with in the right places.


----------



## TeT (Apr 1, 2015)

Jeevz said:


> I love telephoto landscapes
> 
> Sadly I recently had to sell my 400mm and the only telephoto I have left is 100mm
> 
> ...



Its like looking at a Glacier of Sand... that is awesome. Where was this taken?


----------



## moushu (Apr 1, 2015)

What do you think of my attempt at this?

https://500px.com/photo/79965789/sunset-norway-style-by-marlon-cole


Using a 70-300 L, like so many others in this thread, it seems!


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 1, 2015)

moushu said:


> What do you think of my attempt at this?
> 
> https://500px.com/photo/79965789/sunset-norway-style-by-marlon-cole
> 
> ...


Looks great to me! I like the exposure, bright colors and the soft graduated silhouettes of the mountains in the background.


----------



## moushu (Apr 1, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> moushu said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think of my attempt at this?
> ...



Thank you! Much appreciated


----------



## Al Chemist (Apr 2, 2015)

I mainly take "critter" pictures but like scenery shots quite a bit. I definitely am a novice at landscapes but here are a few of my attempts with my trusty 70-300L. The sunset is from my place. The mesa in that picture is also in the photo "desolation" which is from the opposite side, many miles away. Lots of different scenery in Idaho!
The moonrise was spontaneous in a rush with a 100 and handheld so would have been much better with a tripod...I rather like the simplicity.


----------



## telemaq76 (Apr 3, 2015)

canadian rockies with canon 135 f2.0




yellowstone lake


 with 70-200 2.8


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 3, 2015)

Al Chemist & telemaq76, those are both stunning sets of photos! I'm really enjoying this thread.


----------



## kirkcha (Apr 3, 2015)

Laguna Beach with Catalina in the background


----------



## Al Chemist (Apr 3, 2015)

Thank you Macguyver. Thank you also for all of your informative posts...I really appreciate what I learn from them.


----------



## Click (Apr 3, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Al Chemist & telemaq76, those are both stunning sets of photos! I'm really enjoying this thread.



+1 Awesome shots. 8) Well done guys.


----------



## JoeKerslake (Jun 9, 2015)

Would love to know your thoughts on this:

Sunset over Highclere Castle (Downton Abbey)


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2015)

JoeKerslake said:


> Would love to know your thoughts on this:
> 
> Sunset over Highclere Castle (Downton Abbey)



I love the light shining through the haze, very nice shot, Joe.


----------



## JoeKerslake (Jun 9, 2015)

Click said:


> JoeKerslake said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to know your thoughts on this:
> ...



Thanks, I'm glad turned out as well as it did as it was a pain to get to this spot.


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2015)

Not sure if these qualify as landscape but I'll assume they do. Taken with 5D MkII and 70-300mmL lens. The second and third are the same picture processed somewhat differently.


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> canadian rockies with canon 135 f2.0
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love the Rockies. Spend as much time there as I can. I particularly like the second picture. Very well done. Congratulations!


----------



## dpc (Jun 10, 2015)

Jeevz said:


> I love telephoto landscapes
> 
> Sadly I recently had to sell my 400mm and the only telephoto I have left is 100mm
> 
> ...


----------



## Pookie (Jun 10, 2015)

5D3 + 70-200 II


----------



## Click (Jun 10, 2015)

Lovely colors. Very nice shot, Pookie.


----------



## azhelishot (Feb 11, 2016)

Shot with 100-400 at Yellowstone


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2016)

azhelishot said:


> Shot with 100-400 at Yellowstone



This picture looks like an oil painting.


----------



## jwilbern (Feb 11, 2016)

Incoming Wave by John Berninger, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 11, 2016)

Lovely. Nicely done, John.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 11, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi yorgasor.
> Three great shots all nicely stitched together, but I really like this one. Really eye catching. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...



I agree, very arresting shot.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 11, 2016)

sleepnever said:


> I don't yet have a telephoto lens of my own for landscape shots. As everyone posts their shots, could you please post which lens you used and why you like it for landscapes vs anything else you may have tried?



I've used telephotos for landscapes for two reasons - it's what I have mounted (for birds usually), and I don't want to swap lenses for a landscape snap, and/or most landscape views where I go are cluttered by pylons, buildings, road signs, etc - you can get a cleaner image with a longer focal length (though obviously the feel of the picture will be different).


----------



## MiJe (Feb 14, 2016)

View from Nebelhorn (Bavarian Alps)





Baltic Sea Coast 





Rapeseed field





All shot with 5DII & 200mm 2.8 prime.


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, MiJe. Well done.


----------



## krisbell (Feb 14, 2016)

Forest Textures and Colours by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 14, 2016)

Sometimes telephoto shots can compress the spatial relations between objects. Here is a shot I like because of its funky look. I was out shooting ice.

7D and 100-400mm


----------



## MarCath (Feb 15, 2016)

Phare de Bretagne (France) Le Four
1) 5DIII et 2.8/400mm à f5.6 1/1250 100 iso
2) 1Dx et 800mm à f5,6 1/1000 100 iso


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2016)

Great shots, MarCath. I especially like the second picture. Well done.


----------



## IslanderMV (Feb 24, 2016)

Having fun with my new 70-200mm f/2.8 and 6D

Fellow photog out capturing the full moon rising.


----------



## Click (Feb 24, 2016)

I really like this shot. Well done, IslanderMV.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Aug 18, 2016)

Here's a shot I took last night of Deal pier in Kent, UK:





Canon 5DIII and 70-200 f2.8 LIS II





Canon 5DIII and 70-200 f2.8 LIS II





Canon 5DIII and 70-200 f2.8 LIS II





A composite of two shots, Canon 5DIII and 400mm f2.8 LIS and a 2x tc and a stacked 1.4x tc


----------



## dpc (Aug 18, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a shot I took last night of Deal pier in Kent, UK:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Click (Aug 19, 2016)

GMCPhotographics said:


> Here's a shot I took last night of Deal pier in Kent, UK:




Beautiful series. Well done.


----------

